# plexiglass for indoor enclosures



## trixie (Sep 13, 2009)

hi everyone

i am looking into building a nice indoor enclosure for my redfoots and i want to be able to see them and enjoy them. i thought instead of building it with wood or a bookcase i thought of plexiglass. does anyone have experience with this material for enclosures. any opinions are appreciated.

i am an old mom of turtles and tortoises that has a lot to learn


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 13, 2009)

Most people will tell you that using glass or plexiglass is not a good idea because it is hard to maintain a consistent temperature and the animal will keep trying to go thru the glass and into the room that he can see. I, however, disagree and have several habitats that are either plexiglass or glass. You have to stay on top and watch your temperatures and I haven't seen any of my animals stress out trying to climb thru the glass...but I will warn you that plexiglass scratches and once scratched you can't see thru and you can't get rid of the scratches so you need to be careful that way...Hope this helps...


----------



## trixie (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks for answering maggie. i just find it that in a box habitat i cant really enjoy seeing them move around and do there thing. my 1 yr old loves to have them walk around she will stand there watching for a very long time 

thanks again


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Tricia in the enclosure section there was some pics posted (can't remember by who) that made an enclosure where three sides were made in wood and the front in plexi. Wonderful looking enclosure and large. That might be your ticket.


----------



## Kadaan (Sep 14, 2009)

Where's a good place to pick up pieces of plexiglass? I checked Lowes.com, since Lowes is the closest hardware store to where I live, and a 2'x2' sheet is $130!!! Is it really that expensive? That seems waaaaay overpriced.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 14, 2009)

I like the enclosures I see with three sides wood, and then the third side has the Plexiglas start above eye level of the tort (account for substrate also). Sounds like a lot of hard work! 

One thing I wish I did was build my enclosure a little easier to see my tort. I have a high-sided tort table on top of a tall cabinet so we have to look down in it. Someday I'll do another one but it's quite expensive and time consuming. 

With Redfoots, since it will be so humid, what about that type of plastic that you can form into an enclosure that is almost solid (can't see through it)? Can anyone help me with what it's called? An entire see-through enclosure isn't the best idea. You'd hate to build something expensive that then your tort runs into the walls or you have a hard time getting the gradient right. Kinda nice if you have something to test out first, but otherwise, you might be taking a shot in the dark that it will work. 

Another option is to make a nice raised seating area by the tort table to sit and watch from above without disturbing the tort.


----------



## Shelli (Sep 14, 2009)

Kadaan said:


> Where's a good place to pick up pieces of plexiglass? I checked Lowes.com, since Lowes is the closest hardware store to where I live, and a 2'x2' sheet is $130!!! Is it really that expensive? That seems waaaaay overpriced.



I too looked into plexiglass just to use as a lid for my homemade idea it was $160 just for a tiny piece it was crazy expensive.. so that layed that idea to rest...


----------



## terryo (Sep 14, 2009)

I tried every kind of tort table for my Cherry Head, and nothing held the humidity like a glass vivarium. I covered the back and sides and 6 in.. across the front with aquarium back ground. He never tries to go through the glass. It holds the humidity very well, and the consistency of the temperature is also very good. Glass vivariums are all I ever used for my boxies while they were inside too. They look so good when they are planted. Mine is a 75 gal., and looks great in my living room too.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 14, 2009)

I should have thought to show off this tort table that holds some of my box turtles. I really like it and as you can see I can see in and I can open or close 2 different sides of the lid...







that's not actually cat litter, it holds my super worms. I guess I could have moved it for the picture...


----------



## trixie (Sep 14, 2009)

IT IS AMAZING AT THE INFO YOU GET FROM THESE FORUMS I AM SO ADDICTED TO THEM. WHERE IS THE BEST PLACE TO GET A TORT TABLE. I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF THEM UNTIL HERE.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 14, 2009)

You talk someone into making one for you...I traded a couple of turtles for that and had my son put the lids on.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 14, 2009)

trixie said:


> IT IS AMAZING AT THE INFO YOU GET FROM THESE FORUMS I AM SO ADDICTED TO THEM. WHERE IS THE BEST PLACE TO GET A TORT TABLE. I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF THEM UNTIL HERE.



I'm with you, Trixie! I just love reading about how every one takes care of their turtles and tortoises. Logging on to the forum is the first thing I do every morning!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Most people make their own or get someone to make one for you. Here are some plans http://tortoiseyard.com/tortoise_table.htm 
but they do sell tort tables http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/E...iS2V5d29yZHMiO3M6MTQ6InRvcnRvaXNlIHRhYmxlIjt9 
also carried by Petco http://www.petco.com/product/106684/Zoo-Med-Tortoise-House.aspx
Dr. Fosters and Smirh http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19792
and Petsmart http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...-C881-DE11-B712-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA
*Amazon is cheapest*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00167S5EY/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20 
These are modular and can be connected. They are 34" x 24" x 12" inches.

Bluebeastreptile has a wonderful tort house made out of a plastic type material that is supper light wt size is 30" x 18" x 6" for the large house. Great for smaller torts and to use outside. (I have one for my hatchlings and I love it.) http://www.bluebeastreptile.com/ind...ent&view=category&layout=blog&id=50&Itemid=69


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 16, 2009)

Having worked professionally with plexiglass, lexan & glass I can tell you that the plexiglass or lexan is not going to hold up over time compared to glass for tortoise, turtle or any other animal enclosure. Plexi materials are designed for indoor use (no exposure to UV) and are for static displays and useage. Plexiglass by comparison to lexan is a soft plastic. Lexan is basically a harder, more durable version of plexiglass but is still not as hard as glass. Plexiglass easily scratches from animals claws, shells rubbing against it and grit from substrate. Plexiglass also begins to breakdown, yellow and become cloudy from exposure to UV rays, including artificial UV rays from fluorescent lighting. Lexan, while a much harder, more stable product does also eventually succumb to the same problems as plexiglass, it just takes longer to happen. Glass on the other hand does not breakdown or cloud whatsoever when exposed to UV light and is extremely hard and durable. As long as it is framed on all four edges and secure from movement it can also take a lot of hard battering by tortoises and large animals. A piece of 1/8" thick glass is pennies compared to plexi material of any type. All 1/8" glass is manufactured as "double strength" so unless you are completely careless or totally clumsy with it, it's going to hold up well, basically forever.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 16, 2009)

ooo that was what I was referring to Robyn! Thanks. I want to get something like that next time.


----------

